# Handy abo unseriös



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

Hallo..

ich habe anscheinend unbewusst per handy einen vertrag (12 monatiges-abo) bei einem erotikanbieter abgeschlossen und bekomme per email nun bereits die 2. mahnung, wobei dort mit dem einsatz eines inkassobüros gedroht wird. nun haben die nicht mehr, als meine handynummer, mit der der vertrag angeblich entstand und meine email-adresse (leider mit nachnamen), mit der ich mich dort eingeloggt haben muss. habe an die angegebene addresse auch schon eine kündigung geschrieben, worauf nicht geantwortet wurde. per telefon ist auch niemand zu erreichen und diese ist zudem extrem kostenpflichtig. 
nun habe ich angst, dass ich irgendwann post bekomme. können die meine adresse herausfinden? im prinzip kann ja jeder meine email-adresse irgendwo eingeben, worauf ich rechnungen bekomme.


----------

